# I know you're wishing you could get some snow Tony



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

@Tony 
I think it'll last till you can get that chevy up here. Gonna be 20 below tomorrow morning. 

 

 

 

 

 We'll drive on the lakes then and catch some fish....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2016)

You gonna cause the little Texican to have an anxiety attack talking about drivin on lakes an all!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

Look at the bright side Tony, It might be a white Christmas


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

Rocky, I remember a day when a friend from Missouri brought his gal up and took off across the lake with his car. He called and all I could hear was her screaming. Besides his laughing I guess. They had a great time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Been there! Had a buddy from Florida came up one summer, and we were at a party out at the lake. Everyone was telling him he needed to come up during the winter and they'd take him ice fishing. He refused to believe they drove out on the lake.

That first experience, having not grown up in that environment, is a bit strange, I'll give it that. Especially when it's really cold out, and the ice is cracking and popping the whole time. By the time we left however, the Windsor on the defroster vents and several beers were all gone, and coming off the ice was not a problem!! Never once give it a thought!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

You guys party like you're from MN.....


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2016)

I lived in ND long enough to learn to like Lutefisk, let's put it that way!

Make a mean knoephla and kraut! 

Been known to drink beer at any temperature, including out from behind the pickup seat, middle of the summer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

My kinda people! LOL


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

But I never did learn to like that Lutefisk. Lefsa, yes.


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 9, 2016)

JohnF said:


> @Tony
> I think it'll last till you can get that chevy up here. Gonna be 20 below tomorrow morning. View attachment 118320 View attachment 118321 View attachment 118322 View attachment 118323 View attachment 118324 We'll drive on the lakes then and catch some fish....



From another warm blooded Texan ... wash your mouth out with soap 
That's a nasty four letter word down here .... s_ _ w .. I can't even say it without cringing...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

LOL Wendell. It might be a nasty one, but that 3 letter word H-T really makes my a$$ water.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2016)

JohnF said:


> But I never did learn to like that Lutefisk. Lefsa, yes.



Wife #2's father, full blooded Norwegian, told me I had to learn to like it if I was going to hang around there over the Holidays. Usually he did a pretty good job of cooking it, wherein it just kinda tastes like salt, pepper, and butter, with a little fishy flavor. There was however a batch or two!!! OMG!!

Been known to eat a lefsa or two as well. Knoephla soup will remain eternally a favorite. You might even make a Texican enjoy a snow day with a bowl or two of that stuff.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 9, 2016)

Knoephla soup and lefsa - two things I haven't found here yet and miss about living in ND! Lutefisk? Not a chance...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

Matt, you're residing in German and Bohunk land there. Up in Northern MN where the Finlanders and Norskies live those items are staples of the diet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 9, 2016)

This Texan don't eat nothing he can't pronounce...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 9, 2016)

My uncles use to take us out on the lakes to do demolition derby racing. talk about having a blast,this was back in the late 60's when PA lakes would freeze solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

Not saying there's anything wrong with the great german sausage from Sanborn meats or the polish sausage from the Czeck festival in Bechyn either. Both quite awesome.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2016)

khoephla = neff-La
lutefisk = loot-a-fisk
lefsa = leff - sa

However pronounced, it has potatoes, bread dough, heavy cream, or all the above in it.


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

You just gotta expand your vocabulary Wendell. They call it 3rd grade here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

N u forgot the fish there Rocky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah they learn to spell those things early... Half of them can't spell their last name before high school but they got the ph in neffla.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 9, 2016)

JohnF said:


> You just gotta expand your vocabulary Wendell. They call it 3rd grade here.



Nope pretty sure never going to be anywhere they eat that stuff ...
Now if you want to come this way I could fry you up some rattle snake ... or slow cook you some tasty armadillo soup ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> My uncles use to take us out on the lakes to do demolition derby racing. talk about having a blast,this was back in the late 60's when PA lakes would freeze solid.



Up here they still do a lot of ice racing. Set up tracks on the lakes. Stud up the tires on the old cars and give her hell, and I suppose there are a lot of fender benders, but really not considered demo derbies. Its sure great fun though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Nope pretty sure never going to be anywhere they eat that stuff ...
> Now if you want to come this way I could fry you up some rattle snake ... or slow cook you some tasty armadillo soup ...



Damn Wendell, How about I bring some beef along?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 9, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Damn Wendell, How about I bring some beef along?



Now your talking my language...
Nothing better than a mesquite smoke brisket on a pit ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2016)

They weren't so heavy on the fish stuff over there where I was John, which is kinda odd. We were a lot like northern Minnesota, had 18 fishable lakes, McClusky Canal, and the Missouri River within a half hour drive of us. Probably heavier on chicken over there where I was, saw a lot of chicken and streudel on German Day at the local café.

Most folks over there weren't fond of your state fish either. Ling, Eel Pout, whatever you call them weren't real high on anyone's list over there in the middle of ND. Personally, I found them delicious! Caught them running below the dam one time fishing the wing walls and everyone was tossing them off to the side. We walked out with 2 - 5 gallon pails full.


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

LOL Rocky, Sometimes it seems like we have about 18 fishable lakes here, but I can drive to at least 50 within 10 miles of my house. Not saying they all have fish that can be caught tho. And the MN State fish is Walleye which everyone likes. Now right next door in Walker it might be eelpout.... they even have a big shindig over those every year. And I agree, they're most excellent boiled and dipped in butter.


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Now your talking my language...
> Nothing better than a mesquite smoke brisket on a pit ...



I'll bet you're the king at that Wendell! Up here we'd have to use aspen or jackpine....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 9, 2016)

JohnF said:


> I'll bet you're the king at that Wendell! Up here we'd have to use aspen or jackpine....



Not sure about the King part but I've been practicing a long time ... never have any complaints or left overs ..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2016)

Y'all Yankees sure eat some funny sounding stuff!! Rattlesnake is good stuff, so is squirrel and quail. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 9, 2016)

JohnF said:


> german sausage from Sanborn meats



They're closed!  After living in Valley City, ND for 4 1/2 years, we moved to Sanborn in March 2014. We were told how great the place was - and within a week of our moving to town they just closed with no prior notice and it surprised everyone. We never had a chance to get in there! (But did have a few sausages gifted to us when we moved.) The building was sold and now the person who owns it has it as part of his dog food making business - they process meat there...


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

Heres how they ring in the new year up here @Tony


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2016)

JohnF said:


> View attachment 118355
> 
> Heres how they ring in the new year up here @Tony



See, that there's the difference between you and me hoss. The only similaritary between my New Year's and this one is they both have ice in them. Mine would just be in a glass with some Jack Daniels. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 9, 2016)

I took a left turn a while back and have no idea where I am now.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> I took a left turn a while back and have no idea where I am now.



Albuquerque.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2016)

We've only had an inch or two so far this winter down in the SE corner of MN, It's supposed to start about 2pm saturday and up to 8 inches depending on which forecast you listen to.

On the Lefse front, I live in a town with a Lefse Factory in it! Norsland Lefse, ships all over but I can get it so fresh.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 10, 2016)

JohnF said:


> LOL Rocky, Sometimes it seems like we have about 18 fishable lakes here, but I can drive to at least 50 within 10 miles of my house. Not saying they all have fish that can be caught tho. And the MN State fish is Walleye which everyone likes. Now right next door in Walker it might be eelpout.... they even have a big shindig over those every year. And I agree, they're most excellent boiled and dipped in butter.



Eel Pout for you Texicans that don't know what we're talking about... Kinda like catching an eel, when you grab them to take them off the hook they'll wrap themselves around your arm.







Excellent fried too John! Took a large part of those 2 - 5 gallon pails full, battered them up and fried them. Called the in-laws up, and told them I was frying fish. Father-in-law ate about half a 5 gallon pail full before slowing down long enough to tell me how tasty that walleye was, maybe some of the best he'd ever eaten.

Then I told them what they were eating! 

There was lots of commotion, cussing, carrying on, a few "You're kidding right?" and they finally decided they were pretty tasty at that, but they still weren't keeping and cleaning them.

They however spoiled me and I was almost tempted to try the one below down here in Florida... Called a Greater Siren, until I looked him up and found he is actually a member of the Salamander family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 13, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> khoephla = neff-La
> lutefisk = loot-a-fisk
> lefsa = leff - sa



I lived in Oslo for six years, and when I read this thread I was troubled that had no idea what knoephla are. (Perhaps I had too much hjemmebrent while I lived there? Or that last Løitens Linie at my leaving party had wiped a few memory cells?)

"Friends" had introduced me to lutefisk, of course, and lefse with cinnamon sugar was standard fare in the cafeterias. After a few beers, pølser med lompe would be normal. But knoephla? Never heard of it/them.

It was very reassuring to learn from Google that they have German, not Norwegian, heritage ... whatever damage I did trying to keep pace with the Norwegians, Danes and Swedes didn't include that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Uhmmm... yep. Most Nort Dakotans are German or Norvegian, anymore they's mostly crossed up, mixed, and blended. Few Svedes scattered about, and the occasional tribe of Rooshens, but the Rooshens generally call themselves German's from Russia. Not sure why, because they mostly got Russian attitudes.

Not sure what all Wiki told you Duncan, but Knoephla would be an unleavened bread dough, typically rolled to about 1/2" - 3/4" then snipped off with scissors into a pot of boiling water to cook. They're then added as filler to a number of dishes i.e. Knoephla, Sausage and Kraut, which is pretty tasty, or Knoephla Soup which has a chicken stock base, typically contains a few potatoes, sometimes vegetables, and heavy cream. Typically to die for on a cold day!! High in carbs and very tasty!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2016)

Tony- this was my drive in this morning...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 13, 2016)

What's that rectangular thing that says Dolby?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 13, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> What's that rectangular thing that says Dolby?




Minn is at least a decade behind the rest of the country.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> What's that rectangular thing that says Dolby?



Rumor has it that you can put these things called "Cassettes" into it and music will come out of the speakers.....


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 13, 2016)

Casette?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Casette?
> 
> View attachment 118566



No, Kinda like these but they had two holes in them and you used a pencil eraser for some mystical purpose when they got tangled....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2016)

When my son was 4, he came home from preschool one day and we asked him what they did. He said they talked about music and did a sign-a-long to some music. We asked if there was a band or something and he said no, the teacher was playing music on this weird box that played really big CD's. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Casette?
> 
> View attachment 118566



Dam pup. More like this


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Tony- this was my drive in this morning...
> 
> View attachment 118565





A cold front is supposed to come in tomorrow night. We'll be in the 40's on Thursday. Don't know that I'll make it until Friday!!


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Tony- this was my drive in this morning...
> 
> View attachment 118565


Nope, no way. Wouldn't even attempt to make it from my door to my car in those temps, much less actually go anywhere. Not going anywhere if the thermometer is below 0, probably not if single digits. Nothing good can happen at those temps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh yes good things can happen at those temps. Just this morning it was -19 and someone that had a few NOS vintage scopes called and said he was coming up near here. I told him I'd meet him in town and have a look see. Ended up scoring 4 new in the box redfields and a bunch of other cool stuff for a real deal price. Now if I were to have stayed at home I'd still be wishing I had something vintage and nice for some of my older rifles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> Nope, no way. Wouldn't even attempt to make it from my door to my car in those temps, much less actually go anywhere. Not going anywhere if the thermometer is below 0, probably not if single digits. Nothing good can happen at those temps.



Not that cold. I wasn't wearing more that my light ranch coat and a woodbarter ball cap with my usual T shirt and jeans. Only used the gloves to pump gas.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Oh yes good things can happen at those temps. Just this morning it was -19 and someone that had a few NOS vintage scopes called and said he was coming up near here. I told him I'd meet him in town and have a look see. Ended up scoring 4 new in the box redfields and a bunch of other cool stuff for a real deal price. Now if I were to have stayed at home I'd still be wishing I had something vintage and nice for some of my older rifles.



Let me know if you want to part with one of those.... I've got a rifle that needs a scope....


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Long as you plugged your car in, and made sure to leave your heater set to Defrost with the fan on high, before you went inside last night, it's just another day in the north country!

Look out window, hit the "Start" button on the remote starter, make sure you got steam coming out exhaust, go have coffee and finish getting dressed. By the time you get outside the car is 110 degrees, windshield is defrosted, and all is right and well in the world. Get where you're going, jump out and run inside, making sure to leave your heater set to defrost with fan on high.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Long as you plugged your car in, and made sure to leave your heater set to Defrost with the fan on high, before you went inside last night, it's just another day in the north country!
> 
> Look out window, hit the "Start" button on the remote starter, make sure you got steam coming out exhaust, go have coffee and finish getting dressed. By the time you get outside the car is 110 degrees, windshield is defrosted, and all is right and well in the world. Get where you're going, jump out and run inside, making sure to leave your heater set to defrost with fan on high.




NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Let me know if you want to part with one of those.... I've got a rifle that needs a scope....



All low profile widefields. One 4x one 6x one 2x7 and one 3x9 accutrac. Wouldn't you know I was only needing two but just couldnt pass up the deal? I will give it some thought as to which ones I really want to keep then maybe offer one or two up. He had some leupolds and a weaver K4 and V2-7 also. A sweet B&L variable and some Burris. I think he had about 20 some, all brand new old stock in a big tote. But you know it was just too damn cold to be standing out there looking everyone over, and all that drool would have frozen my pie hole shut pretty bad. Besides I just didn't want to be leaving the deed for the farm behind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> A cold front is supposed to come in tomorrow night. We'll be in the 40's on Thursday. Don't know that I'll make it until Friday!!




I'm with you!! Were only supposed to get to 79 on Thursday!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Well the alternative in those temps, not starting your car and letting it warm up, or forgetting to leave your the defroster on temp and fan set to wide ass open, is you have to go out and wade around in the snow drift, scraping the ice off your windshield and rear window so you can see for about half a block before it all frosts over again and you're driving totally blind, or pull over side the road, imitate a popsicle, and wait for the car to warm up. While contemplating the fact that:

It's SOOOO COLD... That the foam in your car seat isn't even squishy, it has turned into a park bench!
It's SOOOO COLD... that your gear shifter on that 5 Speed Standard Transmission you're driving, moves in SLOOOW MOOOTION.
It's SOOOO COLD... that you gotta turn 2000 RPMs to move fluid through your automatic Transmission to get your car to move.
It's SOOOO COLD... the LEDs in your car stereo work in slow motion, if you're driving something old enough to have the old slide bar tuner, it REALLY works in slow motion.
It's SOOOO COLD... that your throttle cable will freeze up at times, typically at the fully depressed position, because when it freezes your first reaction is to pat the gas peddle to pop it loose.
It's SOOOO COLD... that your brake pads/shoes will literally freeze to the rotor/drum at times, locking your brakes up. (_I have seen it rip the liners off they were froze so hard!_)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Well the alternative in those temps, not starting your car and letting it warm up, or forgetting to leave your the defroster on temp and fan set to wide ass open, is you have to go out and wade around in the snow drift, scraping the ice off your windshield and rear window so you can see for about half a block before it all frosts over again and you're driving totally blind, or pull over side the road, imitate a popsicle, and wait for the car to warm up. While contemplating the fact that:
> 
> It's SOOOO COLD... That the foam in your car seat isn't even squishy, it has turned into a park bench!
> It's SOOOO COLD... that your gear shifter on that 5 Speed Standard Transmission you're driving, moves in SLOOOW MOOOTION.
> ...



No, the alternative is to keep my fat butt down here in South Texas away from that poisonous white mess!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Where's your sense of adventure? There's nothing like spending 4 - 5 hours on the ice at the fishing tournament, climbing back in the truck, and thawing out literally. Because figuring out which body were froze is pretty easy when burn associated with defrosting them starts. Then the DJ doesn't help matters when he comes on and says, "It's a balmy -28 degrees out this afternoon!" (_At least there was no wind that day!_)


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2016)

Ya brother, there's nothing in that whole statement that appeals to me. My sense of adventure involves the sun, sweat and shorts!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Winter Fishin Fun in the great white north! - Well that tournament was cool... They drilled the holes in the water so you could get your line in. Lot of them make you drill your own. And, if you carry a little charcoal in a coffee can, and chop a spot off to the side where you can sit said coffee can down in the water, and light the charcoal... it'll keep your ice hole thawed and open. Otherwise you constantly have to dip ice as it tries to freeze back shut.


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2016)

Y'all are nuts! It's 61 right now and I've got the heater going full blast!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 14, 2016)

Aww geeze you guys make it sound so terrible to be up north in the snow and low temps. It's really not that bad at all.





My hole drilling team. For ice fishing you know.... Someones gotta make all those holes in the ice to be able to catch a few fish

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Devils Lake Fishing Tourney - They drill a hole every 10 ft. or so, drill 5,000 holes. I have seen most of them used a time or two. Be 4500+ people on the ice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Aww geeze you guys make it sound so terrible to be up north in the snow and low temps. It's really not that bad at all.
> 
> View attachment 118593
> 
> My hole drilling team. For ice fishing you know.... Someones gotta make all those holes in the ice to be able to catch a few fish



Now that, I could get behind. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JohnF (Dec 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> Now that, I could get behind. Tony



I think rocky has beat you to it Tony



rocky1 said:


> Devils Lake Fishing Tourney - They drill a hole every 10 ft. or so, drill 5,000 holes. I have seen most of them used a time or two. Be 4500+ people on the ice.



Sounds like he's seen most of them used a few times!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

It's hard finding gals in ND that will run around in a bikini. Most wear a baggy T-Shirt over it, unless alone laying out in the backyard in the sun. Has something to do with having to wear long johns 5 - 6 months out of the year I think.


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> It's hard finding gals in ND that will run around in a bikini. Most wear a baggy T-Shirt over it, unless alone laying out in the backyard in the sun. Has something to do with having to wear long johns 5 - 6 months out of the year I think.



And that is one of the big things I like about the heat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh yes... Kinda enjoying being back in Florida in that respect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 14, 2016)

Enough said !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks like Greg mighta snuck across the border!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## justallan (Dec 14, 2016)

We've only got a little snow so far this year, but it was mostly so nice that when the cold did show up it slapped the crap out of us. I'll be moving one bunch of cows into their winter pasture this morning and it's a nice +3 right now with a high of +9. If the wind doesn't start it should be a nice easy ride.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2016)

4 here- very cold for us. only nice thing about it- 20 will feel warm after cold goes away....


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah, that 10 - 45 days of that sub-zero stuff really does make you appreciate a 20 degree day!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 20, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> It's SOOOO COLD... that ...



... the oil on the steering rack has frozen and you find you can't turn corners for the first couple of miles.
... the wiper blades are hard as steel and they will crack your windshield if you let them flip back against the glass.
... and yes, the gear stick doesn't move till the engine has run for at least five minutes.

Happened to me once when I lived in Oslo, got down to -29 Celsius ( -20 Fahrenheit).

The great thing at those temperatures is that the snow squeaks as you walk on it


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2016)

It's soooooo COLD... That the running joke in small town bars is, "Hey, I shut your car off for you!"

Because everything behind the bar will sit out there running for 4 - 5 hours, so it's warm whenever you get ready to leave!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 20, 2016)

Pretty nice up here today. 30 above zero. But yesterday morning it was 30 below zero and I looked out the window and seen one poor rabbit must have stalled and another one was attempting to jump start her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

